# Dream job possibility!



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello gentlemen! :wave:

Alright so for a few years i always had this image of becoming a car salesman. I'm confident and approachable, and i love selling cars for family and friends so i figured why not give it a shot professionally? Anyway i tried applying to lots of places, second hand garages etc. Nothing came up. So rather than sitting around on the dole i decided to create my own mobile detailing company. 

Now this is going well don't get me wrong, but detailing was a hobby, and i have lost a bit of passion for it doing it day in day out. Anyway enough of my life story. I got a phonecall yesterday off the regional BMW sales manager who told me he's found one of my CV's and i'm the kind of person he's looking for, and he'd like me to attend an interview. 

I cannot stress how much id like this job. I wanted to sell second hand cars, and this opportunity to sell brand new BMW's comes along out of nowhere, not to mention the pay is good.

So. That leaves me here, i could ask on a business forum or something, but I've not found a problem you lads can't solve yet so your my first port of call. 

So does anybody have any experience with this type of job? What should i be looking out for in the interview? What keywords will they be looking for? Will they ask me to do anything in the interview like... sell them a car?!

Thanks alot as always,

Joe :thumb:


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

The interview depending if it's just you or like a group assessment they'll want to see your confidence, you looking smart, why they should take you on above other people that always apply for stuff like that. 

They'll want to see your eager and will work your backside off :thumbs: and if your told they'll get back to you. Get a number do you can contact them as this then shows your when more eager etc. 

Good luck with it all. I'm currently going through the same thing st the mo. remember though it will never be an instant thing. Can't take up to a year to be arranged with such a huge company.


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Be honest, confident and know the company and its products  Good luck


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

No need to BS or drop keywords.  Tell them you've wanted to be a car salesman for sometime, but nothing came up so you started your own business and made your own opportunities, it shows your a self starter and driven to make your own opportunities when you need to. Speak about the specific skills you use in your detailing work that are applicable to car sales (following up leads in an appropriate time, calling old customers to see how they're getting on and if they are interested in another detail) and speak about your personall frustrations dealing with car sales men and how you're different.

And know the current and future BMW line up....and their second hand cars currently in their forecourt....almost certainly one of these things can be used in conversation, or specifically asked about.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

i think your biggest issue may be when you are asked to sell inferior protection packages to customers knowing full well that you have conned them out of an extra amount of cash....thats something you would have to deal with though....

Good luck with the interview mate and hope you are successful....


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe ask them why BMW's don't come with indicators as standard?!?!??!!

:thumb:


----------



## Concho (Jan 11, 2011)

Sounds like a good opportunity. Be confident but not arrogant and show genuine passion, which it sounds like you have.

Good luck with the interview.


----------



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

Reflectology said:


> i think your biggest issue may be when you are asked to sell inferior protection packages to customers knowing full well that you have conned them out of an extra amount of cash....thats something you would have to deal with though....
> 
> Good luck with the interview mate and hope you are successful....


I have thought about that mate, but like you said i'll just have to deal with it i guess.


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

JD-Cumbria said:


> I have thought about that mate, but like you said i'll just have to deal with it i guess.


IMO, it all comes as part of being a salesman.

I consider myself a fairly moral, decent person. I spent 6 months in sales (commission based earnings) and you soon forget about whats right or wrong when you have bills to pay.

Its part of the reason why salesmen get such a bad name. You either have to be stupid and not know that your selling inferior products, or your clever enough to know, and becoma accomplished in lying about it.

In saying that, I don;t regret it and sales were brilliant for me. I loved the challenge.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Reflectology said:


> i think your biggest issue may be when you are asked to sell inferior protection packages to customers knowing full well that you have conned them out of an extra amount of cash....thats something you would have to deal with though....
> 
> Good luck with the interview mate and hope you are successful....


Maybe yes, maybe no. If your happy selling an 'inferior' BMW (compared to Bentley or rollsroyce) why not an 'inferior' protection plan? It's better than most non-detailers will ever give their car....... detailers can make their own decision on it's value.


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Get on BMW's website and possibly owner forums and research the heck out of their cars. If you know what your talking about then people like me (a serious buyer who does his homework) will be happy to deal with you. I've been at my local BMW garage and told him a couple things about a car I was looking at because I'd spent a while looking into them.
In particular things like Road Tax for the various cars, MPG figures etc. A lot to learn but even if you have a rough idea it will be good.
Nothing worse that speaking to a salesman who doesn't know his product. That would have to be a big plus for a potential employer.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Sales is all about attitude - attitude towards your product, your customer and to yourself.

Get a copy of "Selling To Win" by Richard Denny. It's the most readable sales book available and is appropriate to whatever product or service you are selling.


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Steve Burnett said:


> Get on BMW's website and possibly owner forums and research the heck out of their cars. If you know what your talking about then people like me (a serious buyer who does his homework) will be happy to deal with you. I've been at my local BMW garage and told him a couple things about a car I was looking at because I'd spent a while looking into them.
> In particular things like Road Tax for the various cars, MPG figures etc. A lot to learn but even if you have a rough idea it will be good.
> Nothing worse that speaking to a salesman who doesn't know his product. That would have to be a big plus for a potential employer.


I agree entirely, as highlighted when asking my local Audi dealership about their Mmi system. Didn't have a Scooby Do. Next new car, not there!


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Swot up on the company you hope to be working for,don't forget they want someone who can make them money,the job is for thier benefit not yours. A lot of Ed Lemco's philosophies still hold strong,check him out. Best of luck bud,hope you get your dream job :thumb::thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Dress and talk like a greaseball and they'll give you the job straight away :thumb: (based on my experience when looking for a new car from BMW)


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

herbiedacious said:


> Swot up on the company you hope to be working for,don't forget they want someone who can make them money,the job is for thier benefit not yours. A lot of Ed Lemco's philosophies still hold strong,check him out. Best of luck bud,hope you get your dream job :thumb::thumb:


Yes, you're selling BMW's not working for them. You'll need some info on the company you'll be working for.


----------



## YTVXR (Sep 23, 2009)

couple of things for you - 

Clean shave, dress in crisp shirt and tie, full suit with polished shoes, no earrings etc etc

Smile and relax, the interviewer is no better than you are, remember that.

Mention the detailing as its people who care about cars, a passion you share - effectively showing you 'give a shi*'.

At the end of the interview ask if they think you can do the job - it will put them on the spot and give you a feel for how it went, best thing i was ever told and do it in every meeting where required. A kind of 'if i can, will you?' question and pre-empts a close.

Good Luck


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

our local bmw dealer sub-contracted out all the interviews to some mad company that had the sales people doing role play from a soup kitchen didnt mention cars once bonkers


----------



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks alot everyone great advice, im going to make some notes!


----------



## Gduncan (Mar 18, 2012)

Number 1 thing in sales is to know your product, show you know a little bit about the brand, show your confidence and as said, your willingness to work your ass off. Be prepared to spend a lot of time on the phones cold calling previous customers aswell. 
Good luck buddy, its a very rewarding career choice but i found it super stressful regarding targets and finance penetration.


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

justina3 said:


> our local bmw dealer sub-contracted out all the interviews to some mad company that had the sales people doing role play from a soup kitchen didnt mention cars once bonkers


I think that might be a BMW style thing you know.

When I was on the spanners a few moons ago I, applied for a job at BMW. The first interview stage was a group interview, analyzing how you work in a team and how you interact and how others interact with you. We had to build a tower out of newspaper, do a general knowledge test and, pretend to be a taxi driver driving a vip. The only time there was any mention of experience or cars was when everybody introduced themselves at the beginning. There were 12 people in the interview which included master technicians from volvo, ford, vauxhall, renault, people with 14 years experience. I was the least experienced, least qualified and youngest person there. I got another interview and I got to the final shortlist of 2, but got refused due to my driving licence.

They explained what they were looking for in an employee and basically didnt care two hoots about experience or any of that. It was all about enthusiasm, personality, ability to work in a team and an eagerness to learn, as they send you on 2-3 training courses each year and you have to learn to do things the BMW way.

You may find that is what they are looking for in sales people too.

Good luck with your interview.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

What makes you special?.....what makes you unique?.....why should they employ you?

If you can sell yourself, you can surely sell a car :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Good luck mate. Maybe come and show some of these guys in Carlisle a thing or two on customer service.


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

the best thing and was told by ppl on this forum is at the end is say is there anything that i said during the interview or in my cv that makes you unhappy to further my progress. Im sure thats what helped me get my new job


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Just go in there, looking smart, eager, professional, build a rapport with the interviewer, end of the day, they have got back to you so there's something in you they like, so make a good impression that you are the one to choose from.

Product knowledge comes in time, but researching the company and model should help you.

Be prepared for one question, if they throw it on the table that is, A customer comes in looking at a BMW 1 series for example, how are you going to approach the customer.

Good luck buddie.


----------



## rotdot (Nov 30, 2008)

I did an interview for Fords as a salesman. It was a group thing all in a board room with role play, In a hot air ballon and its going down into the sea so need to get rid of passengers why should you stay in? Had to then sell yourself to stay in or the others could vote you out.
Next step was to sell the interviewer a pen, you had a choice of three priced at £1, £50, £100 which one are you going to sell him? 
The correct answer was to ask what he was to use it for and what his budget was and sell the one that was most suitable. 
It was all about people skills, listen and be positive! 
Good luck!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

rotdot said:


> I did an interview for Fords as a salesman. It was a group thing all in a board room with role play, In a hot air ballon and its going down into the sea so need to get rid of passengers why should you stay in? Had to then sell yourself to stay in or the others could vote you out.
> Next step was to sell the interviewer a pen, you had a choice of three priced at £1, £50, £100 which one are you going to sell him?
> The correct answer was to ask what he was to use it for and what his budget was and sell the one that was most suitable.
> It was all about people skills, listen and be positive!
> Good luck!


Sorry to ask this direct to yourself, did you get the job then, this seems a quite a intensive interview, was it SMC by any chance, that's how they deal.


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

I think I know the sales manager he used to work next door to me 25 years ago and he worked hard to get to where he was 

I've been a salesman /sales manager for 30 years and it's the easiest job in the world if your passionate and love your products 
Firm handshake and plenty of eye contact will help if your west Cumbrian that's in your favour too 
Orite marrow"
I've done many mystery shops on car salesman before and they are soo poor compared to the ones I've trained over the years 

They creep up to you 
Are you mangeing ok 

No I'm just looking 
They haven't a clue what to say next 

I used to have a camera at the door and see their car as they come in 

That's a nice car sir outside ,lovely colour ,looks the part ,bet it goes fast !
Starts a conversation straight away instead of the silly approach they make 

I wandered onto a Toyota garage asking about the new GT86 after 2 salesman didn't have a clue what I was one about one mentioned he had just had an email from he about it 

Off he went to print it came in sat me down in the sunlight so I could hardly see with the sunshine in my face 

Pillick could not even realise when I was shading my eyes what was wrong !! 
He went through the brochure parot fashion then I asked the price he thought it was 25k and I said that's fine 
Idiot then said would you need finance ? 
No I would just pay for it 
He seemed confused and didn't know what to say 
Totally misjudged me as I was dressed up to the nines and looking er wealthy 
I asked for a copy of the details and he had to go and ask his manager if I could take it !!
He came back and asked for my details name struggled to spell it mr ? Er yes 
And phone number he again was confused when I would only gave him a mobile and went quite when I said my address was confidential 
He then asked for my email address and was shocked when I gave him it 

He then realised I would not of wanted finance 

He gave me a car then wandered to the door with me he then I will gave him a mark out of ten for showing me the orange on the yaris although I said it was ok but didn't excite me he didnt try another colour 
He followed me to my car then things looked up when he saw it and saw my number plate and at lest said the car was fantastic 
I then showed him the car ,specification ,told him how long i waited for it ,told him about handling ,performance looks and economy and made him sit in it 

I think I could of sold him it 
That's how to talk about cars 
When I used to lecture I used an example from 25 years ago when I was on holiday in truo 

I was on holiday and wandered into a ford garage a middle aged salesman aproched me 
Are you just happy to look ?
Yes .
Ah well in that case you need a brochure ,quickly showing me a full range brochure ,what sort was it you were looking for ,fiesta ,escort ,or something a bit more sporty sir ?

A real professional I manged to stutter out XR3i 
Great car at the time 
Within 5minutes he had me in the workshops showing me a customers car and into a demo which he had round the back sitting in it and revving the engine 
A true professional who had me excited and wanting to buy 

I've used that story for years when sales training as a true professional who read the signs found out my needs and showed me a product I wanted to buy 
No car salesman has ever aproched me like that and I know he will be a very wealthy salesman ,unlike the Merc salesman who looked me up and down when I went to look at a new 180 and showed me a old one outside and said my number plate would look good on it instead of the new one I had dreamed of buying 

Good luck at your interview and don't worry about training as long as you scrub up well 
I have a guy works for me who was a valet er for 10 years and in his first year was my top salesman after he listened and had the right personaliy to talk to a good variety of people


----------



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

More brilliant advice, i'll definitely let you lot know how it goes!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Maybe ask them why BMW's don't come with indicators as standard?!?!??!!
> 
> :thumb:


I love using mine.

Might even just get in the car just now and start indicating.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Good luck with the job any car sales are good news.

John


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

I know quite a few car sales men that don't sell paint protection packages because they think that they are a waste of money and don't like to rip customers off. This is despite others on the same dealerships selling it.

You'll really need to sell yourself in the interview. They may tell you lots of negative and bad things about being in car sales that might try and out you off (all true probably) to see how you react to all of the negatives. If so obviously the idea is to keep positive and turn them around. 

Tell them what they want to hear - but don't lie. I know Simons who went for an an interview to be a fireman (pass fitness etc). He told me he told them he had always wanted to be a fireman since he was a little boy. I knew he was lying, so did they I guess as he didn't get the job. He wasn't a good lier though.


----------



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

Its a good thing i genuinely have always wanted to sell cars then eh! Unfortunately if selling paintwork protection packages puts money in my pocket, i'll be selling them. As mentioned above its just a part of the job! Thanks for the advice lads.


----------



## rotdot (Nov 30, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> Sorry to ask this direct to yourself, did you get the job then, this seems a quite a intensive interview, was it SMC by any chance, that's how they deal.


It was SMC, I didn't get the job, I was hopeless:lol:


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

As already said, research the hell out of the cars. Learn names of colours for lsatest models etc etc.

No word of a lie when i was looking for my bmw i went into local dealer and the sales woman who approached me didnt even know what i meant when i said i was looking for a used e46 m sport coupe. Epic fail imo.

I'd love to be a bmw salesman but i dont know the gift of the gab to even get through the interview i imagine. I know so much about bmw but im also a quite reserved individual.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

That reminds me, on seeing an sDrive badge on the side of a car, I asked what was sDrive? the sale woman couldn’t answer that.


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

A snorkelling tour guide in Mexico being payed hardly anything just enough to eat, sleep and drink water.


----------



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

Z Benjamin Z said:


> A snorkelling tour guide in Mexico being payed hardly anything just enough to eat, sleep and drink water.


What?


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Steve Burnett said:


> Get on BMW's website and possibly owner forums and research the heck out of their cars. If you know what your talking about then people like me (a serious buyer who does his homework) will be happy to deal with you. I've been at my local BMW garage and told him a couple things about a car I was looking at because I'd spent a while looking into them.
> In particular things like Road Tax for the various cars, MPG figures etc. A lot to learn but even if you have a rough idea it will be good.
> Nothing worse that speaking to a salesman who doesn't know his product. That would have to be a big plus for a potential employer.


This. 1 million percent. Know your product. You need to learn each model, even ones they no longer sell, learn the paint colours, tyre sizes, performance figures, the lot. You've already said you enjoy selling people cars, so that's half the battle. All you have to do is the research, and you can never do too much :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Some good advice here.

I think some follow up points/caveats to this would be; Do the research, definitely, but don't be too keen to get that over and risk spending the entire time talking to people trying to lever in all the information you found from your research, because:

A) no one likes a smart **** (that's how some people see it)
B) it may distract you from other important points and cues you can't prepare for.
C) 90% of the Car buying market will not know these things either, may not care, but will have plenty of cash, or just love to get finance. My point being, don't just focus on our prejudices on here - I.e knowing all the details, etc. Not everyone who drives is a car buff... you'll probably sell to more non-buffs than buffs.

So long as you've learned the right bits, it'll see you good when you're just being yourself. I.e the knowledge will shine through naturally, the best way. 
Also, don't base your interview technique on an amalgam of advice from strangers. Again, whilst much of it is excellent and should be bourn in mind, a strategy that works for you personally will be far more effective than parroting what sounded like good advice when someone else said it. If they then ask you about the experience behind that key 'gem' and you've nothing to back it up, that'll be a killer!

So in a way maybe, learn some of what we've said. But then forget it and be yourself. If its useful it'll have its moment! :thumb:


Not trying to teach you to suck eggs... Just where I've definitely learned the hard way being a "knowledge based" kinda guy (and seeing knowledge as competetence) that not everyone is that way inclined or even likes it in a work environment... and also trying to incorporate lots of good advice into how I conducted myself, but then loosing the key things that make me, well me! And failing at interviews where I should've just been myself.


----------



## RobTex (Apr 5, 2012)

I am new here but have been lurking for some time. I thought I might offer a bit of advice.

I have been in medical sales for 20 years as a sales rep and a manager. The most important thing to remember when interviewing for sales job is closing. You have to ask for the job...I usually do many times. You would be surprised how many people do not ask for the job. In the sales world the mentality is that if you can't ask for the job then your can't ask for the sale.

A good way to ask at the end is...Based on what you have seen of me and my resume do you think I am the right guy for the job. If they throw out an objection be prepared to counter it. For instance, you do not have enough experience. Your response would be, What I lack in experience I will make up for in enthusiasm and hard work. I love to learn and will dedicate myself to becoming a true sales professional. Then ask for the job again. Repeat until they relent.

At the end...win or lose...send them a thank you note. Call them back and ask for the job. Your desire to be in the business will show through and you will get the job.

Don't be timid. Speak up and you will be fine.

Best of luck!

Rob


----------



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

RobTex said:


> I am new here but have been lurking for some time. I thought I might offer a bit of advice.
> 
> I have been in medical sales for 20 years as a sales rep and a manager. The most important thing to remember when interviewing for sales job is closing. You have to ask for the job...I usually do many times. You would be surprised how many people do not ask for the job. In the sales world the mentality is that if you can't ask for the job then your can't ask for the sale.
> 
> ...


Thanks alot for the advice, i appreciate you coming out of lurking just to give me some help!


----------



## RobTex (Apr 5, 2012)

Glad to offer assistance. I only hope it helps out. It is the least I could do after all the help I have received from reading this forum. 

If you have any questions, feel free to ask. Otherwise I will resume my lurking status.

Best of luck my friend!


----------



## Maurice100 (Mar 2, 2012)

Key with premium brands like BMW is customer service, I would suggest visit a number of dealerships and carry out your own mystery shop, trust me you will be amazed at how little interest some salesman have in customers, when I have taken on new sales staff I send them out for the first week to do just that, if you like I can e-mail you a pdf of one of the best car sales books ever written

to get more background on the industry google am online


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Some great advice and dialect going on this thread 
That's great 
So many car salesman are text book specs which bore me when they say parrot fashion 

Instead of the simple 
That looks fantastic 
Great
Look good on the drive 
Make your friends jealous 
Your so lucky driving a car like that
That's flash /get the ladies / beat anything at the traffic lights 

So simple but can just get you the sale


----------



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

Interview is tomorrow. (Tuesday) i will be sure to let everyone know the results!!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

greenwagon said:


> Some great advice and dialect going on this thread
> That's great
> So many car salesman are text book specs which bore me when they say parrot fashion
> 
> ...


Horses for courses I guess, and why one specific technique is not necessarily 'the best' - some slimy [email protected] trying to massage my ego with every car I look at would get right on my t***, it's totally non-genuine and you know he says that to everyone....and would undoubtedly lose him the sale. Someone who knows the car and dealer support intimately would suit me just fine.

Best of luck JD!


----------



## InTheLakes (Jan 31, 2012)

Just found this thread. Can I just say,good luck for the interview mate :thumb:
Some brilliant advice there guys


----------



## cubed (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm interested in the pdf book on car sales!


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

good luck today m8


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

just spoke to the guys in merc they had to go through roll play and not a single question asked about cars as well seems quite popular from main dealers these days


----------



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

Alright lads! Ok so i'm fairly sure the interview went well, they have more interviews tomorrow and i'll find out by the end of the week. 

As suggested above i asked them if they thought i was suitable for the job, but the man laughed and told me "it would be unfair on tomorrows interviewee's( did i just make that word up?) if he gave the job to me today. However just know that you have come across well." Brilliant advice to ask that question, helped me leave feeling confident, i'll certainly use it in the future aswell.

The advice from this thread was fantastic, and prepared me for alot of the questions that came up. Also, regarding cars they asked me if i was to own a BMW, what would it be? So i decided i would show some car knowledge and say a BMW E46 M3 CSL. The woman was blown away and told me she didn't even know what that was. The sales manager however looked impressed and nodded his head approvingly! 

Other than that though they didn't seem to care about my knowledge of cars! 

Once again thanks alot to everyone that contributed!


----------



## cubed (Feb 25, 2012)

lol when I was at Audi I got asked what my favourite car was. They expected me to say something like an RS4 or A8, but instead I told them I'd like a Volvo. You could have cut the atmosphere in the room with a knife...


----------



## RobTex (Apr 5, 2012)

Congratulations! Glad to hear it went well. Getting to the final round means you handled yourself well. You should take a lot of pride in that as I am sure that there will be veteran sales reps that will not make it to the next round. There are always a few that just don't shine in an interview.

When you get to the end of the next interview. They will ask if you have any questions. Look them in the eye, smile, and ask...When do I start? Be ready to address any objections and you will be fine.

Congratulations again and best wishes on the next round!


----------



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks alot Rob, your advice made the difference in my eyes. I'll keep you informed!


----------



## RobTex (Apr 5, 2012)

You made the difference buddy. All the advice in the world is worthless without someone on the other end doing the hard part.

I look forward to hearing more and I truly hope you get the job. Don't forget the thank you notes.


----------



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

Should I take a thank you note in in person? And sorry to pester but what exactly should it say? I would presume something along the lines of 'Thank you for the opportunity etc etc.'


----------



## RobTex (Apr 5, 2012)

I would keep is short and simple.

Dear Mr. X,

Thank you for the opportunity to interview with you yesterday. It was a pleasure meeting with you and I greatly appreciated your time.

I have been interested in a sales position for along time. I cannot express to you how excited I am to have been selected to come back for a second interview. You may have people interviewing with more experience but I doubt you will have anyone with my desire to succeed.

Thank you again for your time and consideration.

Sincerely,

Joe


My grammar sucks....crappy public school education over here! Clean that up and drop it off at the front desk with the receptionist in the morning. Ask her to make sure it gets to your guy. It sounded like you had someone else in the room as well. You might want to do the same for that person as well. 

In sales, people buy from people they like. Same goes for hiring.


----------



## RobTex (Apr 5, 2012)

Keep in mind there are no hard and fast rules here. Do what you feel comfortable with and you will be fine. You got a ton of great advice from a lot of people. Meld it together with what works for you and your going to be fine.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Sounds promising - nice touch with the CSL! Shows you know your stuff.....but not too overt about it.

Cubed - was that in an interview?! Did you get the job?


----------



## cubed (Feb 25, 2012)

Bero said:


> Cubed - was that in an interview?! Did you get the job?


Yep, an internal interview because I already worked there. I didn't get the job (surprise surprise!).

I always found the Audi cars to be really stale and bland with awful interiors that stank of dog food and their showrooms were like industrial units full of grey metals and stone floors. You'd get these wannabe 'rich' folk coming in paying way over the top prices for basic spec cars thinking they were getting something amazing. I just used to cringe all the time and never really understood what they were paying for. £22,000+ back in 2005 for a boggo spec A3 with a 1.9tdi engine that sounded like a bag of nails was insane!

I think its hard to sell something that you don't believe in. Hence I'm not cut out for sales.


----------



## james_zetecs (Oct 13, 2011)

Hows the 2nd interview gone? And do you mind me asking what the salary is like? Always interested me just how much salesman at different companies get paid. My friend works for Ford, basic salary is minimum wage, but on commission he can earn up to 4k a month.


----------



## Maurice100 (Mar 2, 2012)

Any news? did you get the job?


----------



## 172cupleeds (Apr 17, 2012)

I work in a dealership as a sales exec and the comments about customer satisfaction are bang on.. organisation is a big thing aswell and so is sales process..if they ask about what makes you think you would be good at the job..bring up you have had to be organised with your own business and link that in with skills and processes you use that you can apply to sales..and don't be suprised if they ask you to sell a pen or a BMW branded cup or something to them..good luck..


----------



## auditek (Sep 20, 2008)

I would assume you didn't get the job


----------

